# New Springfield emp 9 coming



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

The better half just said ok to a new Springfield EMP 9 today after I told how nice it felt when I fondled one at the range today. Have been talking about it for some time and tomorrow I am going back to the range to pick it up. It will be a nice way to end my purchases for quite some time. My addiction had better stop for awhile. It has been 7 handguns since October. Hope I do not have withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ah...Just one more*

Ah...Just one more I swear sweety..I seen this gun at the range and damn it was nice. I'm figuring after that I wont need...Well..there was this great ....yeah..just one ir two more thn i'm don..Did you see this article??
:anim_lol::smt083:smt083


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Ah...Just one more I swear sweety..I seen this gun at the range and damn it was nice. I'm figuring after that I wont need...Well..there was this great ....yeah..just one ir two more thn i'm don..Did you see this article??
> :anim_lol::smt083:smt083


+1...who hasn't been here?:smt082


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

*Great choice!*

I have an EMP and know that it will be your favorite pistol! For me it fit's my hand like a glove and is very accurate to boot. I am really into bird hunting and have some BEAUTIFUL shotguns along with several other pistols. However....when ever someone takes a look at my collection everyone wants to handle the EMP. Good luck and congratulations on your new purchase! Let us all know how she shoots.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!! Thats one sweet little 1911! Nice choice, too. I'd rather have the Springfield 3'' over any Kimber 3'' models


----------

